# EAC rippt sehr langsam



## RapToX (15. Februar 2010)

moin!

hab seit neustem ein problem mit eac (0.99 prebeta 5).
und zwar braucht das programm zum rippen einer cd sehr lange, über 1h laut anzeige. die auslesegeschwindigkeit liegt grade mal bei 1,5 - 2,0x!
bei meinem alten pc waren die cd's jedoch innerhalb 10-15 min. gerippt. an den einstellungen habe ich nichts verändert. nur die laufwerkseinstellungen sind etwas anders, da im neuen pc ein anderes laufwerk verbaut ist. hab auch schon verschiedene einstellungen durchprobiert, jedoch ohne erfolg. die auslesegeschwindigkeit normalisiert sich erst, wenn ich in den burst-modus wechsel.
könnte es sein, dass eac im sicheren modus probleme mit sata-laufwerken hat? anders könnte ich mir das jetzt nicht erklären
hoffe jemand hat ne idee, woran das liegen könnte.



hier nochmal die daten der beiden systeme:

neu:
win7 x64
lg ggc-h20l (sata)
eac 0.99 prebeta5

alt:
win xp x32
lg gsa-h22n (pata)
eac 0.99 prebeta5


----------



## Slim1 (15. Februar 2010)

rippen hört sich irgendwie illegal an


----------



## RapToX (15. Februar 2010)

evtl. noch jemand mit einem ordentlichen beitrag?
oder soll ich das nächste mal vielleicht noch fotos von meinen cd's hochladen? also echt...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Februar 2010)

das rippen von CDs ist nicht illegal solang dabei kein Kopierschutz umgangen wird, aktuelle CDs haben aber fast alle keinen Kopierschutz mehr. 
Zum Problem: das wird wohl am Laufwerk liegen, im sicheren Modus kann EAC dabei je nach Laufwerk ziemlich langsam werden. Bei mir rippt EAC im sicheren Modus bei einem LG GH20NS10 Brenner nur mit 5x Geschwindigkeit.
Wenn du die CDs in verlustfreie Formate rippen möchtest solltest du beim sicheren Modus bleiben. Für verlustbehaftete Formate reicht der Burst-Modus aus.


----------



## RapToX (20. Februar 2010)

verdammt, sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht.
hatte eigentlich vor meine ganzen cd's nochmal in ein verlustfreies format umzuwandeln. aber wenn ich pro cd ca. ne stunde brauche, wäre das natürlich ein immenser zeitaufwand bei ca. 170 cd's 

werd mich mal nach einem anderen laufwerk umsehen. die sind ja zum glück nicht so teuer.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Februar 2010)

wirklich gute Brenner zum CD-Rippen sind die Plextor-Laufwerke. Da solltest du dich mal umschauen.


----------



## Astaroth (3. März 2010)

Die Qualität der Rips hängt eigentlich nicht vom Laufwerk ab, wenn EAC meldet das der Rip sicher ist dann kann man auch davon ausgehen.
Von dem Problem was du beschreibst sind fast alle neuen LG Laufwerke betroffen, mein LG Brenner braucht auch ca. eine Stunde pro CD.
Deshalb bin ich wieder auf foobar2000 als Ripper umgestiegen, ist auch "secure" und damit geht es richtig schnell. dbPoweramp wäre auch noch eine Idee.
Mit allen 3 Programmen kannst du perfekte Rips erstellen. Allerdings fehlt bei dbPoweramp der Cue-Sheet Support, bei Foobar2000 gibt es nur embedded Cue-Sheets (was ich allerdings sehr praktisch finde -> nur eine Datei pro Album, dennoch jeder song einzeln auswählbar).


----------

